
Systemd introduces dependency on patched kernel - fpoling
https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2016-August/037329.html
======
wmf
Based on the thread, it looks like this is not a dependency. But if you have
that kernel patch, systemd will use it.

~~~
fpoling
I see it as an indirect dependency since systemd now allows to create a
configuration that is broken unless the kernel is patched.

